# Presents???



## Laura2919

Did you all get yours? Did you like them? 

Hope everyone had a lovely fathers day! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sweetlullaby

I didn't get mine :rofl: I don't mind though royal mail is ridiculously slow sometimes!


----------



## Laura2919

I got mine. Whoever it was from thank you! Hope my lady got hers!


----------



## surprisebaby

not got mine yet, but i'm patient! maybe tomorrow?? it's exciting... i liked choosing something and sending it... what did everyone get?x


----------



## purpledahlia

i think we should post pics :rofl: I havnt got mine yet tho but i did get red carded on sat...


----------



## Laura2919

Hope all yours come today! Purpledahlia! I am soooo lucky my postman signs my packages and leaves them in the porch for me lol! Its great haha! 

I will take pics later!


----------



## KaeRit21

uhhhhhh....i can only take pic of part of mine because i ate te other part pmsl xxx


----------



## Laura2919

What did you get KaeRit. lol


----------



## KaeRit21

i gots a luvalee mummy mug and inside was secret minstrels. which MADE me eat them. honest. i had nooo control. but yesh. they are gone pmsl 

xxx


----------



## sweetlullaby

Ohhhhh Yummy! :rofl: 

I can't wait to get mine I like parcels :haha:

Laura - I hope you liked it :blush: :flower:


----------



## Laura2919

Ahhh yes I love it! Thank You :thumbup:


----------



## purpledahlia

has everyone got theirs??


----------



## surprisebaby

purpledahlia said:


> has everyone got theirs??

not yet! but its only tuesday...


----------



## sweetlullaby

Not yet either :rofl:


----------



## surprisebaby

still waiting for my fathers day card:cry::haha: Everyone else got theirs? x


----------



## sweetlullaby

I havn't got mine yet either hun lol didn't want to post or cause a fuss or anything :rofl:


----------



## surprisebaby

sweetlullaby said:


> I havn't got mine yet either hun lol didn't want to post or cause a fuss or anything :rofl:

same here, but what if it got lost in the post? Its kind of funny. There's me looking everyday for a card. It's been a great distraction from fob.


----------



## purpledahlia

I think there should be a reveal with everyone, i dont know if my person got theirs,


----------



## Laura2919

I know my person got theirs and I got mine whoever sent it.. Its gorgeous! Its now pride of place on my window ledge! Hehe.. I must take pics Im sooo bad!


----------



## purpledahlia

tink's can you just write a list of who everyone had? I thought we'd all find out after anyways :(


----------



## sweetlullaby

i thought we'd all find out as well lol laura yours was from me :rofl:


----------



## purpledahlia

Mine was for Zoe, but i dont know if she got it!


----------



## surprisebaby

mine was for surreal in america! hope it arrived safely! x


----------



## expecting09

purpledahlia said:


> Mine was for Zoe, but i dont know if she got it!

I got it!!! Thank you :kiss::kiss: Went down a treat just before I re-started my diet haha xx


----------



## purpledahlia

expecting09 said:


> purpledahlia said:
> 
> 
> Mine was for Zoe, but i dont know if she got it!
> 
> I got it!!! Thank you :kiss::kiss: Went down a treat just before I re-started my diet haha xxClick to expand...

awww yey, :yipee: xx


----------



## tinkabells

Hey sorry havent been on much, im not sure if everyone wants me to list who they all had?! xxx


----------



## Laura2919

Yeah go on Tinkabells!! I think we all wanna know!!!

Mine was for Purpledahlia!!! 

Yes sweetlullaby. Im gonna take a picture of it when I get home.. Its no longer on my window ledge its now on my tallboy! Lol.. Along with all my photos.. I love it.. I like them kind of things. and the make up obviously I love too!! :hugs: thanks


----------



## KaeRit21

who was mine from? mine was to bexy_22 (becki) xx


----------



## expecting09

Mine was to you Kirsten :D


----------



## KaeRit21

expecting09 said:


> Mine was to you Kirsten :D

Thank Yoo :) xxx

:flower:


----------



## tinkabells

Hey ladiers
this was the list xxx

Laura2919 match with Purpledahlia
Purpledahlia match with Expecting09
Expecting09 match with KaeRit21
KaeRit21 match with Bexy_22
Bexy_22 match with Sweetlullaby
Sweetlullaby match with Laura2919
Surprisebaby match with Surreal
Surreal match with surprisebaby

xxx


----------



## purpledahlia

Thanks tinks! 

Did everyone get theirs now then?


----------



## surprisebaby

purpledahlia said:


> Thanks tinks!
> 
> Did everyone get theirs now then?

not yet, but considering its coming from America, that might have something to do with it!


----------

